# Creams & lotions for Elderly aches



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Being part of the "elderly" group the wife strained a back muscle via a coughing spell. No I can't explain more, mainly because I wasn't there when it happened. Anyway, she wanted something for pain relief and requested me to go and get her something for it since we had nothing in the house for any aches or strains.

Well, at that moment there was a commercial for "Blue-Emu" starring Johnny Bench on TV and she said get me that; seeing it would take away the pain...... O.K. one trip to Wally World coming up. Holy Moleee $12.49 later I was on the way home with one 4oz jar of the wonder cream touted by the great Bench. Once home I spread an amount on her aching back and taa-daa nothing! After reading the back of the label where it said in part "apply liberally 2-3 times daily for 2 weeks and then as needed." Say what????? Old Johnny said it would take away the pain just watch the ad... I'm thinking I just got duped for $12.49 and so much for Johnny Bench......

So, now that my wife is using that old standby Ben Gay - smell or not. I got to wonder what would others recommend for a strain or ache. Personally I just work though it, but in case the wife does this again any "good" working choices out there?


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

One must be careful when questioning the "value' of the products.

Like the medicine man/women or shamans....that have been around since people had aches and pains...all sort of afflictions...There has been cures. 

This discussion come up every once in awhile......
When I receive the comments from DW,.... "How many (fill in the blank...knives, guns, tractors boats,,etc.)...do you NEED?

That when I bring up all the lotions, potions, creams, rubs, shampoo, conditioner.,salves powders...and all sorts of "Magic Stuff"
With the comment, "Maybe someday you will find one that WORKS'......?
Bazinga


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I have used arnica cream and myrh oil. They work.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I wouldn't call myself elderly just yet nor do I hold with most of the nonsense of essential oils, but I have to recommend this stuff:

https://doterra.com/US/en/p/deep-blue-rub

Holy moly but it feels good. Just make sure you wash your hands after you apply and don't rub your eyes before you do. Ouch!


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

as a former professional classically trained dancer...we swear by arnica gel and tiger balm.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Magnesium oil or plain old epsom salt soak. Magnesium is something that works wonders.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow, very interesting....
Most all the stuff listed I've never heard of. Now for the "dumb" question - is there anywhere can I buy any of it or is it an on-line thing?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Not for strains but for bruising type injuries try Porter's Salve.


----------



## SueBee (May 28, 2010)

Walgreen's has most of it. Now brand Essential Oils are a good brand you can get it at a Health Food store.


----------

